# velo américain



## Wing Your Heel (Jul 7, 2012)

Un autre ancien velo américain en route pour ma maison de la france


----------



## Nickinator (Jul 8, 2012)

Maintenant cet un vélo rouillé frais


----------



## jkent (Jul 8, 2012)

*I don't do Spanish!*

Is this bicycle for sale? Please some one help me out on this. It's a Columbia i want it!


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Jul 8, 2012)

*Première règle du pirate*

I don't do Spanish!



Première règle du pirate - transporter un pistolet plus gros que les indigènes, ou apprendre la langue


----------



## jkent (Jul 9, 2012)

*spanish!*

I  don't speak Spanish, French, Welsh, or Gaelic. Just asked a ? Is it for sale ........... Guess Not, Thanks anyway


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Wing Your Heel (Aug 6, 2012)

*...*


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Aug 6, 2012)




----------



## Andrew Gorman (Aug 6, 2012)

A very sad but true "joke":
What do you you call someone who speaks two languages?  Bilingual.
What do you call someone who speaks more than two languages? A polyglot.
What do you call someone who speaks only one language? An American.
As Thomas Jefferson said, I tremble for my country when I reflect that god is just...
In a nutshell, you are on the interwebs, the interwebs are global in nature. Just try.


----------



## sam (Aug 9, 2012)

Collin,please tell me this is in your hands!
This is very cool---sam


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Aug 11, 2012)

*yes*

Sam

Yes, it's now here and photographed at my local beach (overlooking english channel with France on the other side).

Was badly described on french ebay, with very poor photos. Saw it by complete coincidence just before auction end when a friend sent me a link to another bike on french ebay and this one showed up as 'other items of interest' ie seller had luckily subscribed to 'featured in searches'

Paid more than i expected (though i had the sniper set high to buy), so obviously plenty of other folks knew what it was. Discovering the USA Saddle when i unpacked it was a real bonus (not illustrated properly in ebay photos or described in auction), same with USA serial no.

I assume it's 100% original, so it's been great studying and learning from it. 

Real treasure, probably one of my most significant finds, which is why i described liberating it from France as an act of piracy.

Colin


----------



## sam (Aug 11, 2012)

What a great day it it!
Not only was an early original WW1 American bike uncovered in France and finds it's way into the hands of a true collector---but that collector happens to be one of our group.Collin your the man!
This bike truly serves as the Mark to go by on these Bicycles---thanks for the photos---they do answer a lot of questions.I now see the badge is also painted O.D. and the bars and stem are nickeled.It used 13 ga double butted spokes---I see the crank arms were also nickeled--any indication they were also painted? How about the hubs? could we also get  photos of the pedals--what color is  the block that is left(white or black rubber) and also photos of the underside of the saddle--and seat pillar.

one last question---any additional info avalible from the seller?How the bike came to be found, the family that owned it maybe?

again--great find!---sam


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 15, 2012)

Nice double bar- real piece of history being over in France too, not just one that sat around stateside and was surplus. Kaiser Bill managed to get my great grandad a tour of France.


----------



## Gary Mc (Aug 15, 2012)

Congratulations on a truly great find.  What a nice piece of history & now piracy/liberation to add to it's lineage.  Now if that bike could talk I bet it would have stories to tell.  Again, congrats on a great find and your liberation of it.


----------

